# bolt / screw



## panderetita1986

Dear People:

Screw=tornillo
Bolt= perno, tornillo
Bolted= atornillado

If I find "bolt" in a text I sometimes hesitate in translating it as "perno" or "tornillo". Can somebody help me?


----------



## jodancer27

Isn't bolt tuerca?


----------



## panderetita1986

No, tuerca is "nut" if I am not wrong.


----------



## fearophobe

Deberías buscar fotos de cada palabra en el internet.


----------



## jodancer27

A veces se llaman de distinta manera en diferentes países. En inglés bolt y screw son dos cosas distintas y aparentemente en castellano los dos son tornillos. Algunas fotos en internet están equivocadas, por eso preguntamos en el foro.
Y sí, es verdad, (¡después de montar muebles este fin de semana estaba confundida!) tuerca es nut.


----------



## psicutrinius

Según el DRAE:

*tornillo**.**1.* m. Pieza cilíndrica o cónica, por lo general metálica, con resalte en hélice y cabeza apropiada para enroscarla.

*perno**.*(Del cat. _pern,_ y este del lat. _perna_, pierna).*1.* m. Pieza de hierro u otro metal, larga, cilíndrica, con cabeza redonda por un extremo y asegurada con una chaveta, una tuerca o un remache por el otro, que se usa para afirmar piezas de gran volumen.

Que "atornillado" se traduzca por "bolted" parece lógico, porque si se dice "screwed", podría dar lugar a equívocos...


----------



## panderetita1986

Lo que entiendo es que si encuentro la palabra bolt en un texto asociada a la palabra nut, por ejemplo, ¿es más probable que bolt quiera decir "perno" y no "tornillo"?


----------



## psicutrinius

Pues la cosa es más complicada de lo que parece, porque no hay unanimidad. De todas maneras, lo más aceptado es que:

Bolt es un tornillo, con su tuerca, de tamaño digamos respetable, y que tiene una parte del vástago no roscada. La cabeza, además, puede ser hexagonal o no, pero muy raramente sería ranurada (para destornillador plano).

Como parte de la definición es que tenga una parte del vástago lisa, es de suponer que sirva para sujetar piezas que atraviesa pero no roscado a éstas. La rosca estaría por debajo y serviría para sujetar la tuerca (que es la que mantiene la unión). Es decir, un "bolt" necesita una "nut".

Tornillo es lo mismo, pero con rosca hasta la cabeza y que fija la o las piezas por sí mismo.


Parece además que es lo lógico, porque ésa podría ser la razón de que en inglés se hable de "bolts and nuts" y no de "screws and nuts". Pero aquí sí que se hace imprescindible la opinión de un nativo...

Y además, la cosa, como digo, no está tan clara.


----------



## fearophobe

Yes,  a bolt always goes with a nut, and you can't use a bolt without a nut.  Whereas, a screw goes directly into wood (or whatever material) and you cannot use a nut with a screw.

So... you can have "bolts and nuts"  but you will never have "screws and nuts".


----------



## fearophobe

Also... to correct myself.   The phrase "nuts and bolts" is used more often than "bolts and nuts" .

Figuratively, the expression "nuts and bolts" is used as something very important which in integral for the operation of something...for example
" He is such a hard worker.  He is the nuts and bolts of our company."


----------



## Soy Yo

There are some bolts that screw directly into another part that has matching threads...and a nut is not necesssary (not used).


But you are right...they have to screw into something else (with threads) to keep them from falling out.


----------



## mora

Hola:
Es verdad que los pernos tienen tuercas y no lo hacen los tornillos, pero hay un problema porque en inglés, nos referimos a los pernos pequeños como tornillos.
www.tornilleria.com


----------



## panderetita1986

Muchas gracias por su ayuda a todos, si bien ambos términos a veces se usan como sinónimos, puedo entender la diferencia entre los mismos cuando no se les da el mismo significado.


----------



## andyjean

Hola, soy Ingeniero y voy a hacer una aclaración técnica que puede servirles...

Realmente screw es tornillo y bolt es perno... es correcto afirmar esto... la real diferencia no es en la traducción sino en la apariencia y funcionalidad de estas herramientas.

El tornillo (screw) es ese elemento cilíndrico que tiene rosca -los hilos enrollados a lo largo del cuerpo- en toda la superficie del tornillo.

Mientras que el perno (bolt) es aquel elemento cuya rosca solamente cubre parte del cuerpo cilíndrico del elemento. La parte restante del cuerpo es lisa.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## andyjean

Y olvidé algo más... tanto tornillo como perno pueden usar tuerca (nut), ¡¡Éxitos!!


----------



## panderetita1986

¡Muchas gracias por tu aclaración, siempre es bueno tener la explicación de gente que está en el tema! Saludos.


----------



## Pumuki

El tornillo que tiene una parte lisa, se denomina en español tirafondo. Se suele emplear para sujetar cosas que puedan girar alrededor del tornillo y sin embargo estar sujetas al fondo (usualmente madera). No tienen por qué llevar tuerca si no atraviesa la pieza que está sujetada.


----------



## abeltio

Algunas notas... existe más de lo que aparece a simple vista.

1. Bolt se llama en Argentina al bulón.
2. Screw es tornillo.

La diferencia fundamental entre tornilllo y bulón es el diámetro.
En general el bulón se utiliza para fines estructurales: Juntas bridadas y lleva tuerca,
el perno en general es el que no lleva tuerca va en un agujero roscado y se lo llama también prisionero.
Para complicar aún un poco más... los pernos de anclaje (anchor bolts) de los recipientes a presión se llaman comúnmente en Argentina: Espárragos... porque parecen espárragos sobresaliendo del piso. también se los llama espárragos totalmente roscados cuando son roscados sin cabeza (una tuerca - o dos tuercas - por cada lado) típico de los recipientes a presión.

La norma ANSI, para un mismo tipo de material requiere que el roscado sea completo o no... depende del diámetro y la longitud del elemento.

Finalmente me gusta la descripción que me dio una vez un viejo mecánico gringo (millwright)... if you need a screwdriver, it's a screw if you need a wrench its a bolt, if you need a slugging wrench it is a big *ss bolt, now go on... fetch me a coffee.


----------



## ingecr

Hola:

Para poner las cosas en claro en esta discusión.  Fuentes que consulté:

Robert L. Norton, Diseño de maquinas,Prentice Hall.
Baumeinster, Manual del Ing. Mecanico, Mc Graw Hill.

Screw- Tornillo.
Bolt- Perno.

Tornillo es aquel elemento mecánico utilizado para sujetar dos o más piezas. El tornillo es un elemento con cabeza y rosca que es colocado en un agujero machueleado en la o las piezas a unir.

Perno es aquel elemento mecánico utilizado para sujetar dos o más piezas. Este cuenta de dos partes un elemento con cabeza y rosca y una tuerca. La unión se logra mediante un agujero en las piezas a unir donde se colocará el tornillo para después realizar el apriete mediante el giro de la tuerca colocada en el tornillo.

En resumen:

Un tornillo se convierte en un perno al hacer la unión con una tuerca. Y el tornillo se mantiene como tal cuando este une las piezas mediante un agujero machueleado.


----------



## andyjean

Pumuki said:


> El tornillo que tiene una parte lisa, se denomina en español tirafondo. Se suele emplear para sujeta cosas que puedan girar alrededor del tornillo y sin embargo estar sujetas al fondo (usualmente madera). No tienen porque llevar tuerca si no atraviesa la pieza que está sujetada



Hola Pumuki...tienes toda la razón. ¡Hay tornillos que son autosujetadores, estos se fijan en sus agujeros y no requieren la tuerca!, gracias por mencionarlo.


----------

